# What is this fish. real or photoshopped?



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

OK my friend found a picture online. Screen shot from some blog site uploaded to Facebook and screen shot by me. What is it and is the color real?









Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phillyb (Jan 18, 2011)

Cool looking fish! I know that don't help, but thanks for sharing!


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Definitely real. Blue parrotfish.

Blue Parrotfish - Scarus coeruleus - Parrotfishes - - Tropical Reefs


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Awesome thanks!

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

They usually have more green on them. I'm not sure what bait or lure she caught it on... They eat mostly coral.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishy_Addiction (May 3, 2013)

Would be interesting to know. A shame it would be impossible to find original poster.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using Tapatalk 2


----------

